# Bottling Works



## Kafroodi (Dec 17, 2010)

I am mainly interested in sodas marked with the name of the bottling works on it in a place of prominence. Here are some of my Florida bottles. The Brookville coke has a slice out of the lip, and, as you can see, the bottle on the right from Quincy was glued back together, but it is quite rare (or so I've heard).


----------



## Dragon0421 (Dec 18, 2010)

Those are some very nice bottles. The bottling works bottles have to be my favorite it always seems like there is another one you havent seen right around the corner. Once again very nice bottles


----------



## Wolfdog (Dec 18, 2010)

i also enjoy those bottles that say " this bottle never sold "  i also have a bottle that says " certified well water used "


----------



## Kafroodi (Dec 18, 2010)

"Certified well water used" - hehe! I like that.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 18, 2010)

Kafroodi ~

 Welcome to the forum. I don't have any Florida bottles, but I do have this "check" that I thought you might be interested in seeing. It is dated 1941 and is from the Monticello, Florida Coca Cola Bottling Co. It is made out to the Owens-Illinois Glass Co. in the amout of $494.29. I am "assuming" it was for the purchase of new bottles, but it may have been for something else. It is signed by the plant manager at the time ...   J.S. Kees  (I believe the spelling is correct ???).

 SPBOB


----------



## pale scotsman (Dec 20, 2010)

Nice!  The only Florida bottling works one I have is a Munson Bottling Works, third from left.  Munson,  is a tiny community in NW Florida that was a thriving logging community until 1920 or so.  

 Pictured left to right; a Jones Mill, ALA 1915 Coca-Cola, Alabama Bottling Works, Birminham, ALA, Munson Bottling Works, 7oz amethyst Chero Cola from Andalusia, ALA, and 2 Brewton, ALA straight sides.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/vickeryian/5277942261/


----------



## splante (Dec 27, 2010)

here is  one bottling works I have its light aqua embossed.....
 Yacht Club
 Bottling Works
 Centerdale RI

 base shows

      1
 1 <0> 6

 or 


 9<0>1
     1
 depending on what one is positioned correct.
  I believe Its 1931 or 1936
 the number to the right of the <0> usally is a year code


----------



## jamb (Jan 3, 2011)

Sodapopbob -

 It is actually J. S. Keen. I live in "Too Long" Keen's house next to the old bottling plant. It's since been converted to an auto repair shop.


----------



## melikapoisons (Feb 17, 2011)

I really like the Bottles with Bottling Works on them I have a Gorrie bottling works from Apalachicola Fl here is a picture of it


----------



## melikapoisons (Feb 17, 2011)

Here is my Gorrie Bottling Works from Apalachicola Fl


----------

